# NoScript / RequestPolicy friendly news websites?  What do you use?



## johnblue (Oct 3, 2013)

I use the NoScript and RequestPolicy plugins and this news website is somewhat easy to use with full blocking on:  http://bigstory.ap.org

Recently I found:  http://www.dw.de

I like to use reddit.com/r/worldnews but I am curious as to what rotisserie of websites you read to stay informed but without needing to slog through any so-called "social" non-news.


----------



## tzoi516 (Oct 3, 2013)

I listen to local news on the radio during my commute because it doesn't have that "morning zoo" format that wastes my time instead of informing me about current events.

I also have the HTC One, so I use a Twitter feed that aggregates Twitter news feeds and read via Blink Feed.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 3, 2013)

RSS is your friend.  You get the news, without the comments, accessible even on your phone.


----------



## chatwizrd (Oct 3, 2013)

This plugin is really good for following RSS feeds if you use the chrome browser.


----------



## teckk (Oct 3, 2013)

Here are a few news with different slants links, which is what is being called news today. Most are small mobile pages. All of them work with js, plugins, and images off.
http://m.washingtontimes.com/
http://www.idrudgereport.com/
http://mobile.reuters.com/
http://www.theguardian.com/top-stories?view=mobile
http://www.suntimes.com/mobile/index.html
http://m.nydailynews.com/
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news
http://m.spiegel.de/international/
http://iphone.france24.com/en/
http://m.dw.de/english/
http://www.news.com.au/
http://mobile.jpost.com/
http://english.pravda.ru/
http://m.cbsnews.com/index.rbml
http://www.nbcnews.com/
http://www.foxnews.mobi/
http://t.news.msn.com/
http://mobile.politico.com/iphone/
http://www.breitbart.com/big-journalism
http://m.weeklystandard.com/homepage
http://mobile.jpost.com/
http://www.cnn.com/
http://www.time.com/time/
http://mobile.usnews.com/
http://m.cnsnews.com/sections
http://www.onenewsnow.com/
http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/index2.php


As for video news,

A simple TV tuner script to watch TV networks online with mplayer. I've already included some examples. Remove what you want, put your own in. All of the links work at time of posting, in the US. If you don't want to use X then you'll need to use mplayer with framebuffer.


```
#! /usr/bin/env bash

# A script to watch TV networks online with mplayer.
# Requires mplayer, rtmpdump, and a broadband internet connection. 
# If you wish to use a different media player, modify the script.
# Works in X or framebuffer.

# Set mplayer to use X or framebuffer here.
# mp="mplayer -vo fbdev2 -vf scale=640:360"
mp="mplayer"

clear
# Add network ID here.
OPTIONS="Quit Bloomberg_News CNN CNN_Int CNBC NHK CSPAN1 CSPAN2 CSPAN3 ESPN
France24 DW MSNBC RT SKY Aljazeera"
echo "Select a station, Press q to stop stream, Ctrl+C if in framebuffer."
select opt in $OPTIONS; do

# Add streams here.
case $opt in
	Quit)
	clear	
	exit;;

	Bloomberg_News)
	rtmpdump -v -r rtmp://cp116697.live.edgefcs.net:80/live/BnazlkNDpCIcD-QkfyZCQKlRiiFnVa5I_640_360_440@18679  \
	-W http://player.ooyala.com/cacheable/c78f866930724ffedfe8cf5349712569/player_v2.swf \
	-p http://tvpc.com -o - | $mp -;;

	CNN)
	rtmpdump -v -r rtmp://a.cdn.msnbclive.eu/edge/cnn_live \
	-W http://msnbclive.eu/player.swf \
	-p http://blog.livenewschat.tv/situation-chatroom -o - | $mp -;;

	CNN_Int)
	rtmpdump -v -r rtmp://a.cdn.msnbclive.eu/edge/cnni_live \
	-W http://msnbclive.eu/getswf.php?name=player.swf \
	-p http://blog.livenewschat.tv/international-room-chat -o - | $mp -;;

	CNBC)
	rtmpdump -v -r rtmp://a.cdn.msnbclive.eu/edge/ \
	-y cnbc_live \
	-W http://msnbclive.eu/player.swf \
	-p http://blog.livenewschat.tv/stock-traders-chat/ -o - | $mp -;;	

	NHK)
	rtmpdump -v -r rtmp://ams-3.srv.fivecool.net/nhkw/gwm \
	-W http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/r/movie/streamhub_player20110926.swf \
	-p  http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/r/movie -o - | $mp -;;

	CSPAN1)
	rtmpdump -v -r rtmp://cp82346.live.edgefcs.net:1935/live 
	-y CSPAN1@14845 \
	-W http://www.c-span.org/cspanVideoHD.swf \
	-p http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN/ -o - | $mp -;;

	CSPAN2)
	rtmpdump -v -r rtmp://cp82347.live.edgefcs.net:1935/live \
	-y CSPAN2@14846 \
	-W http://www.c-span.org/cspanVideoHD.swf \
	-p http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN2/ -o - | $mp -;;

	CSPAN3)
	rtmpdump -v -r rtmp://cp82348.live.edgefcs.net:1935/live \
	-y CSPAN3@14847 \
	-W http://www.c-span.org/cspanVideoHD.swf \
	-p http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN3/ -o - | $mp -;;

	ESPN)
	$mp mms://a3.v20473a.c20473.g.vc.akamaistream.net/7/3/20473/v0001/espn.download.akamai.com/20473/t_assets/20070217/4657511c3b57e3dc733def3701a3d94f38e6f132.wmv;;

	France24)
	rtmpdump -v -r rtmp://stream2.france24.yacast.net/france24_live/en \
	-a france24_live/en \
	-W http://www.france24.com/en/sites/all/mo Ã¢Â¦ player.swf \
	-p http://www.france24.com/en/aef_player_p Ã¢Â¦ e24_player \
	-y f24_liveen -o - | $mp -;;

	DW)
	$mp -playlist http://www.metafilegenerator.de/DWelle/tv-asia/wmv/tv_mb_m.asx;;
	
	MSNBC)
	rtmpdump -v -r rtmp://a.cdn.msnbclive.eu/edge \
	-y msnbc_live \
	-W http://msnbclive.eu/getswf.php?name=player.swf \
	-p http://www.rentadrone.tv/msnbc-live-rockinroosters/ -o - | $mp -;;

	RT)
	rtmpdump -v -r rtmp://fms5.visionip.tv/live \
	-a live \
	-W http://rt.com/s/swf/player5.4.viral.swf \
	-p http://rt.com/on-air/ \
	-y RT_2 -o - | $mp -;;

	SKY)
	$mp mms://live1.wm.skynews.servecast.net/skynews_wmlz_live300k;;

	Aljazeera)
	rtmpdump -v -r rtmp://aljazeeraflashlivefs.fplive.net/aljazeeraflashlive-live/aljazeera_eng_med -o - | $mp -;;
	
esac
clear
echo "Press Enter to return to List, or 1 to quit."
done
```

Not a post for rtmpdump usage, or how to find stream info. There are plenty of forums
on the internet which cover that. Find your own network news streams and put them in.


----------



## Erratus (Oct 3, 2013)

I do hate (!sic) advertising, tracking, datamining which is mainly done by the use of javascript. This is done by almost all commercial websites. Now there are quite some so called plugins availabe which claim to protect userâ€™s privacy. I found that some of those plugins are provided by just those trackers who want your data. They mainly kill the scripts from competitors while letting pass or cover the ones of the own pool. Carefully check if these kind of plugins send back any information. As like elsewhere on the web, you cannot just tust others who are offering to help you.
The only way to get some freedom while browsing the internet is to read the html code, identify javascripts and monitor the net traffic that is generated by the visited sites. Some got shocked when loocking just on the dns hitlist, if you have access to one. It is common practise to use some 2000 to 3500 html lines and a bunch of  5 to 30 javascripts just for offering â€œfree informationâ€ whose plain content are just 5 to 10 ascii lines of text. This is the commercial variant of cyberwar. 
If you want to strike back, have a look on web proxy caches and filtering proxies. 
I choose privoxy cause it uses Perl-regex to filter/edit. But Iâ€™m still looking for a proxy which could take direct advantage of a Perl HTML parser. Hints are highly welcome.
BTW you can download annoying javascripts, alter them in a conveniant way so you can have some fun and let a proxy do the redirect to you local version (be aware that this would individualize you in the big data).


----------

